# A4 Tranny Chirps



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I was wondering if those of you that have auto tranny's like myself are chirpin tires like me out of 1st and into second when getting on the gas. I mean this thing shifts like it has a shift kit stock its sick sometimes it will chirp if I just blip the throttle. Damn I love this thing arty:


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

same thing here. try getting on a nice open stretch of road, get up to 30 with the T/C off, and just put it to the floor. trust me, it's fun.arty:


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Mine did a lil chirp when it shifts when I would get on it. After getting the tranny tune...she now goes sideways. LoL


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh yeah! :agree Try making it chirp when you are in a slight turn and see what happens


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

haha my truck chirps gears sometimes. :lol:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

*a4 tranny chirps*

the day after i bougt the car i was giving my friend a test drive and it surprised the hell out of him when i chirped the tires into second.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep. Definitely chirps between the lower gears...which makes me wonder what a shift kit would do to this thing.

It was funny one day I was showing the car to a friend who knows a little about cars but wouldn't believe me that the GTO has 400 horses. So as I was driving passed him I was going up a side street already doing about 20mph when I floored the beast and flew up the block with the back end going sideways. Needless to say, he didn't have to do his research to know the sound and look of 400 horses haha. arty: 

This car is truly amazing at any speed. Mashing the pedal and getting it to 6000+ rpms at any speed, whether low end or top end is an experience. Apparently there's no weak spots. The reactions of passengers are almost as good as stomping the 'lesser' vehicles.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

yup.......mine does it too........:cool


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

:agree


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Nope


----------

